# windows 7 home premium drivers



## jennifer24 (Nov 28, 2010)

i have a windows 7 home premium roma 2001 laptop is there anywhway i can update my drivers free?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sure . . you get them from the manufacutrers support site. What Brand and Model is your laptop?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is the site http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={3c1f4344-6518-4e96-8953-27b888e520b0}&CatID={90b8cd8d-4b18-40d0-ac11-942f51bc9136}


----------

